# They're baaack!  Ceremonial Guard inspected by the Governor General



## dapaterson (23 Jun 2009)

Decent set of photos at the Ottawa Citizen:

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Ceremonial+Guard/1709338/story.html


----------



## Occam (23 Jun 2009)

I wonder....does the bearskin offer any head protection?   ;D


----------



## freakerz (23 Jun 2009)

Guessing by the pictures, nope, unless the it was a training exercise? (heat strokes, stretcher...)

Didn't know those guards were reservists. Thanks!


----------



## begbie (23 Jun 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> I wonder....does the bearskin offer any head protection?   ;D



It does (at least sometimes) for those who really faint.  If you watch closely, you can tell who really fainted and those who drop their weapon.  >


----------



## chris_log (23 Jun 2009)

freakerz said:
			
		

> Guessing by the pictures, nope, unless the it was a training exercise? (heat strokes, stretcher...)



Have you ever been on parliament hill in the middle of a muggy Ottawa summer in one of those tunics (albeit mine was green and I wore a glengarry, not a bearskin)? It sucks, people pass out, it happens and I have the utmost respect for guys who willingly put themselves through that during the summer (although, aside from that CG is a pretty good deal as far as a summer tasking goes). 

Edit: I just noticed that some of the guys in DEU's were wearing CFSTG command pins. I first thought 'PRETC guys on a GD tasking' but they were Cpl's (not tooo many Cpl's at PRETC). Any idea what folks from CFSTG are doing up there?


----------



## dapaterson (23 Jun 2009)

I suspect someone clued in that giving PATs a chance to do drill on the Hill was eminently preferable to leaving them to rot in Borden for another summer.  Bigger guards for minimal outlay (and some Qs freed up in Borden for the summer, to boot).


----------



## Rheostatic (23 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Decent set of photos at the Ottawa Citizen:
> 
> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Ceremonial+Guard/1709338/story.html


A few more on the GG website:
http://www.gg.ca/media/pho/index_e.asp?GalleryID=760


----------



## ringer98 (23 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Have you ever been on parliament hill in the middle of a muggy Ottawa summer in one of those tunics (albeit mine was green and I wore a glengarry, not a bearskin)? It sucks, people pass out, it happens and I have the utmost respect for guys who willingly put themselves through that during the summer (although, aside from that CG is a pretty good deal as far as a summer tasking goes).
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that some of the guys in DEU's were wearing CFSTG command pins. I first thought 'PRETC guys on a GD tasking' but they were Cpl's (not tooo many Cpl's at PRETC). Any idea what folks from CFSTG are doing up there?



Well, actually none of us up here are from Borden, and or on PRETC. There  are 55 reg force members from Meaford who wee awaiting a course to open up. But since there were no DP1 available until sept, we were brought up to this absolutely fantastic city. Extremely better than roting up in Meaford for the summer if I d say so myself. All the other members up here with us are from various reserve force regiments all over Ontario and Quebec.

And to answer to bear skin question.... no lol.... as one of the guards who fell got a concussion  ;D


----------



## chris_log (24 Jun 2009)

Ki11switch said:
			
		

> Well, actually none of us up here are from Borden, and or on PRETC. There  are 55 reg force members from Meaford who wee awaiting a course to open up. But since there were no DP1 available until sept, we were brought up to this absolutely fantastic city. Extremely better than roting up in Meaford for the summer if I d say so myself. All the other members up here with us are from various reserve force regiments all over Ontario and Quebec.
> 
> And to answer to bear skin question.... no lol.... as one of the guards who fell got a concussion  ;D



But in the pics there are guys wearing the command badge of CFSTG (Canadian Forces Support Training Group), I'm sure of it. Looks like they were wearing Log cap badges as well. Drivers maybe?


----------



## Big Foot (24 Jun 2009)

Piper, it makes sense for the soldiers to be wearing the CFSTG command badge if they are in from Meaford. In Gagetown this past November for Rememberance Day, that was the only command badge we were permitted to wear as course candidates. The way my course programmer explain it is that since we were posted to the School, we were not allowed to wear the Land Command badge, only the CFSTG command badge.


----------



## chris_log (24 Jun 2009)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Piper, it makes sense for the soldiers to be wearing the CFSTG command badge if they are in from Meaford. In Gagetown this past November for Rememberance Day, that was the only command badge we were permitted to wear as course candidates. The way my course programmer explain it is that since we were posted to the School, we were not allowed to wear the Land Command badge, only the CFSTG command badge.



Ahh, gotcha. Kind of odd though, I thought the reg force infantry courses out of Meaford (or Gagetown for that matter) were under the purview of CTC...which is an army unit and not part of CFSTG. 

And in the pics some of the guys wearing said badges were Cpls' (there can't be many, if any, Cpl's as candidates on a infantry course). 

Not sure why I'm so fixated on this, it just struck me as odd.


----------



## BKells (25 Jun 2009)

Done that, in rank and file, for a whole summer. Never even thought about passing out. Even severely hungover.

More pt.

And don't worry, as the photos will attest, the Camerons will always be there to drag the Guards out of eyesight.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (26 Jun 2009)

Using PAT platoon bodies, is a great way to fill the role of CG, to the point that what is done in Ottawa could be done elsewhere in Canada, i.e. Citadel in Quebec, Provincial Legislature buildings and other points of interest (i.e. war memorial monuments, etc.) which would increase the public perception of the CFs, and provide something meaningful for people in PAT purgatory to do.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2009)

Some PAT pers would find that purgatory.  Drill, Drill and more Drill.  Some would complain endlessly.

As for the Citadel in Quebec, the Van Doos cover that one with their Guard en Rouge.  Kingston has the Fort Henry Guard, an all volunteer organization that has no DND/CF connection.  Same goes for the Citadel in Halifax, which falls under Parks Canada.  

The Ceremonial Guard falls under DND/CF, while the majority of the others fall under other levels of Government, or Private concerns.  This makes the employment of PAT pers a bureaucratic nightmare.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Some PAT pers would find that purgatory.  Drill, Drill and more Drill.  Some would complain endlessly.
> 
> As for the Citadel in Quebec, the Van Doos cover that one with their Guard en Rouge.  Kingston has the Fort Henry Guard, an all volunteer organization that has no DND/CF connection.  Same goes for the Citadel in Halifax, which falls under Parks Canada.
> 
> The Ceremonial Guard falls under DND/CF, while the majority of the others fall under other levels of Government, or Private concerns.  This makes the employment of PAT pers a bureaucratic nightmare.



Garde en Rouge is primarily a Reserve tasking now; the R22eR have a minor presence, if any.

The real challenge in rolling out such an event in other locations isn't the troops, it's the junior leaders to keep the troops trained and deal with them day to day.


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

geeze, the fainting ?? didn't know it would be like that. last time i went to ottawa and saw the Governor Generals Guard I was outside waiting for 2 hrs and they didnt move an inch.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> geeze, the fainting ?? didn't know it would be like that. last time i went to ottawa and saw the Governor Generals Guard I was outside waiting for 2 hrs and they didnt move an inch.



What was the weather like when you saw them?  Monday was pretty hot here.  25C by 1000 hrs and over 29C by 1500 hrs.


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

could be mistaken, but it was like 20 out that day. I remember that much because i went into quebec to eat breakfast


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2009)

A RSM probably had one question to ask each individual individually:

"Did you have breakfast?"


----------



## Jammer (26 Jun 2009)

My father was in the Canadian Guards in the late fifties when they were billeted in Connaught from Petawawa in the summer.
He loves to tell the story how they would have oral themometers in their bearskins and the guy with the lowest temp at the end of the day would have to pony up at the bar that night.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jun 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> He loves to tell the story how they would have oral themometers in their bearskins and the guy with the lowest temp at the end of the day would have to pony up at the bar that night.



Given how uptight the GGFG can be, I suspect they use rectal thermometers now...


----------



## Jammer (26 Jun 2009)

Too funny... ;D


----------



## Dirty Patricia (26 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A RSM probably had one question to ask each individual individually:
> 
> "Did you have breakfast?"



The Sgt helping them off parade looks like he ate enough breakfasts for the whole Guard.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2009)

Dirty Patricia said:
			
		

> The Sgt helping them off parade looks like he ate enough breakfasts for the whole Guard.



I thought so, too.


----------



## TCBF (26 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Given how uptight the GGFG can be, I suspect they use rectal thermometers now...



- Alright class, how do you tell a rectal thermometer from an oral thermometer?

 ;D


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jun 2009)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Alright class, how do you tell a rectal thermometer from an oral thermometer?
> 
> ;D



The taste?


----------



## Jammer (26 Jun 2009)

Colour?


----------



## ringer98 (28 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A RSM probably had one question to ask each individual individually:
> 
> "Did you have breakfast?"



Ironically he did, yes. That and how much did you guys hydrate? And beer doesn't count.

And it was 24 on that day... not hot at all. Some of the guards are weak willed I guess.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jun 2009)

Can't all be iron men like you, I guess.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jun 2009)

Ki11switch said:
			
		

> Ironically he did, yes.



Nothing 'ironic' at all.  It is SOP.


----------



## TCBF (29 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nothing 'ironic' at all.  It is SOP.



- And an honoured one, at that.  Remember: Waterloo, 18 June 1815: The British Army had breakfast - the French Army did not.

- Maybe an old wives tale - but a good one.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Jun 2009)

Given the quality of British Army rations, it may well be that the foul mood that resulted is what swayed the battle.


----------



## mariomike (29 Jun 2009)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Maybe an old wives tale - but a good one.



Most important meal of the day:
http://gothamist.com/2007/01/02/subway_delays_c.php


----------



## ringer98 (2 Jul 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Can't all be iron men like you, I guess.



Who said I was an iron man?

You need to check that attitude at the gate.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Jul 2009)

Ki11switch said:
			
		

> Who said I was an iron man?
> 
> You need to check that attitude at the gate.



 Removed, because I just remembered that I couldn't care less.


----------



## ArmyRick (2 Jul 2009)

The PAT pers from meaford wear the LFC badge not the CFTSG badge
Area Training Centers belong to their areas which in turn belong to LFC.

Ki11switch, you need to have your facts straight about why and how your doing CG.


----------



## Messmom (2 Jul 2009)

To get back to the GG!!  8)

Anyone know what the second medal is that she is wearing? We noticed it during the Queen's Colour here in Halifax on Saturday, but no one can place it.

By the way she did a grand job and looked sharp in her Naval uniform. A little chatty perhaps while inspecting a 400 man guard.....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jul 2009)

From the Governor Generals Web Site:

Insignia Worn by the Governor General

Upon taking office, the Governor General is entitled to wear a number of insignia. Depending on the occasion, the Governor General may wear the following insignia, in order of precedence: 

The Order of Canada 
The Order of Canada was created on July 1, 1967 to recognize Canadians who have made a difference to our country. It is Canada's highest honour for lifetime achievement. Her Majesty The Queen is Sovereign of the Order and the Governor General is its Chancellor and Principal Companion. 

The Order of Military Merit 
The Order of Military Merit was established on July 1, 1972 to recognize a career of exceptional service or distinctive merit displayed by the men and women of both the Regular and Reserve Forces. Her Majesty The Queen is Sovereign of the Order, and the Governor General is the Chancellor and a Commander of the Order. 

The Order of Merit of the Police Forces 
The Order of Merit of the Police Forces was created in 2000 as a means of recognizing conspicuous merit and exceptional service by the men and women of the Canadian Police Forces. The Queen of Canada is Sovereign of the Order and the Governor General is the Chancellor and a Commander of the Order. The Commissioner of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police is the Principal Commander of the Order. 

The Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St. John of Jerusalem 
The Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St. John of Jerusalem in Canada is a registered charity whose mission is to help Canadians improve their health, safety and quality of life by providing training and community services. The Queen is Sovereign of the Order and the Governor General is the Prior and Chief Officer of the Order in Canada. 

The Canadian Forces Decoration
The Canadian Forces Decoration was created in 1949 to recognize twelve years of service and good conduct in the Canadian Forces. The Governor General is Commander-in-Chief of the Canadian Forces.


----------



## Messmom (2 Jul 2009)

Yupper, looked there. It is none of them...........

If you look at the fourth picture in the Ottawa Citizen piece, you can just make it out. Light brown with gold stripes. Worn below the CD in precedence.

Edit, better pic on the GG's site here, http://www.gg.ca/gg/rr/cc/index_e.asp


----------



## Mick (2 Jul 2009)

The gold/brown and green medal worn to the left of the GG's CD is the Saskatchewan Centennial Medal.

Also, the medics in DEUs are wearing the Military Personnel Command (headed by Chief Military Personnel) badge.  CFSTG is a subordinate formation of the Canadian Defence Academy, which itself is subordinate to Military Personnel Command, according to their websites.


----------



## jacksparrow (3 Jul 2009)

Spent the weekend in Ottawa and took in the fireworks on Canada day on parliament hill in the evening, after chilling out at petrie island during the day.

All in all, wicked time, minus the rain that was on and off and the power outage.


----------



## chris_log (3 Jul 2009)

mick said:
			
		

> Also, the medics in DEUs are wearing the Military Personnel Command (headed by Chief Military Personnel) badge.  CFSTG is a subordinate formation of the Canadian Defence Academy, which itself is subordinate to Military Personnel Command, according to their websites.



Thaaaaaaats what that badge was.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (8 Jul 2009)

Don't even know if this is an appropriate place to ask it.
But what is the role of the Governor General when the Queen is actually in Canada?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceremonial_Guard

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/cg-gc/guard-garde-eng.asp


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Jul 2009)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Don't even know if this is an appropriate place to ask it.
> But what is the role of the Governor General when the Queen is actually in Canada?




The GG’s legal powers are reassumed by the Queen so long as she is on Canadian soil.

The GG, however, acts, on behalf of all Canadians, as HM’s host.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jul 2009)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> > But what is the role of the Governor General when the Queen is actually in Canada?
> 
> 
> The GG’s legal powers are reassumed by the Queen so long as she is on Canadian soil.
> ...



Admittedly, I had no idea of the correct answer.....but I suspected that either you or Old Sweat would weigh in.

Thanks much


----------



## Scoobs (8 Jul 2009)

I did two summers of the CG as a Guardsman in the mid-90s.  Never fainted.  Not even close.  The question of eating breakfast was always thrown our way as most of the time it turned out that someone who fainted didn't eat breakfast that morning.  There were many a night of partying done prior to parade or duty at the house.  Our Snr NCOs knew this, but as long as we could properly turn out in the morning for parade, they didn't care.

It is incredibly hot in the red tunic and bearskin.  One day I was on house duty when my sentry partner puked due to the heat, but carried on with his duty.  The tunic is wool and has an under-liner that is "supposed" to, key word supposed to, soak up the sweat, but on hot days the sweat goes right through to the tunic.  

On parade, especially in the Old Guard Division (single Division on its own that marches on the Hill with bayonets fixed), if someone looks like they're going to pass out, we usually whispered to them in order to get them talking.  9 out of 10 times this brought them back out of their daze and they were able to get through the parade okay.


----------

